# [Better]/MorePictures of the new babies (probably going to be VERY pic heavy)



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry I can't help it they're just *so darn cute!* Plus these are much better quality pictures than the ones I put up before cause they've had time to get used to their new home a bit versus literally just having been put in their new cage/still on the 3+ hour ride home C: Please enjoy! And feel free to comment as I would LOVE to talk about them with you all as I have no one else to share the joy with and would really love to share it with someone, please? *puppy dog face*

This is the velveteen. I'm not sure on the name for him yet. I kinda want to give him a cool doctor who reference name but I'm not naming my rat the doctor. So his temporary name is Vincent (from the episode Vincent and the doctor because I think that episode was SOO beautiful [like him c:] and really gave a truly beautiful insight into a truly beautiful man's mind and the beautiful way in which he saw the world and his beautiful way he looked at the world. (***warning slight doctor who tangent feel free to skip ahead I apologize for the digression***) 
As the episode states: "He transformed the pain of his tormented life into ecstatic beauty. Pain is easy to portray, but to use your passion and pain to portray the ecstasy and joy and magnificence of our world, no one had ever done it before. Perhaps no one ever will again."
And vincent explaining the way he sees the world: "It seems to me there's so much more to the world than the average eye is allowed to see. I believe, if you look hard, there are more wonders in this universe than you could ever have dreamt of."
and one last thing because this is a true artistic fact about vincent: In his painting stary night, he has a big cypress tree in the foreground and bright beautiful yellow stars. Cypress trees back then were basically grave markers, or tombstones if you will. A lot of people feel depressed or feel that this painting is depressing but actually, to vincent; it was intended as the opposite. To keep it short because I know i'm waay off topic, Vincent is portraying his opinion and outlook on death. The tree symbolizes his death and he believed that when he died he would ascend to the stars (not like heaven exactly but it's avery beautiful idea from a truly beautiful mind) and basically he would get to see beyond earth. It's much more beautiful in detail but if you want to know more about it look it up. I learned about it in one of my art classes. It's in his group of letters to his brother. It's beautiful!
(***Okay sorry for all of that. I'm sure none of you actually care haha. Vincent rambling over now. *Back to rats!**)

This guy is 3 months old. He was born on August 1st. (i learned this after I picked him out) coincidentally my birthday is August 8th. C: Just thought that was kind of cool. He is a Russian blue dumbo and I believe he is an essex because his blue fades into white it's not an even straight line. I'm going by the descriptions on afrma.org 's website. He fits the essex description perfectly except for the white spot it says he's supposed to have on his head but the berk description also has the white spot so *shrugs*. Anyway really quick cute story about him and I'll shut up about him because I totally didn't intend for this to become such a long post. I'm really sorry about that!  Anyway, on the way home in the car, not even an hour into the ride home this little guy kept leaning his upper body against the containers' sides and just laying there like that. There was no way that was comfortable for him. So i opened the container and started to pet him and he just sat there happily still and flat. He was boggling within moments and bruxing a few seconds later. I continued to pet him and left the container open for the majority of the way home and he never once tried to get out at all. He was just as happy as could be that someone was petting him haha c: So yeah I just thought that was super sweet that he was so happy only an hour after meeting me and me taking him away from his home. I'm done rambling now! Again I apologize! 





























This little guy is Quinn. After Harley Quinn. I would have named him Harley Quinn or Harlequinn but i was told it sounded too girly. Cause of his half and half face. And he's such a sweetheart. Really keeping true to his name haha  He has his real harley quinn moments though especially if bananas are involved! xD He's the size of a mouse right now. He was born on September 25th. He is 5 1/2 weeks old. He's a grey masked dumbo right? (I know he's a dumbo pretty sure he's a masked)















And this cutie pie's temporary name is Potter because of his little lightening bolt on his forehead C: He's a powder (or pewter?) blue collared standard ear. (i think?) He was also born on September 25 but he a quinn are from different litters. He's a sweetheart too. He's my little adventurer! He was the first to venture to the second level of their half of the DCN and not even the way you'd think. No he didn't just walk up the ramp uh uh nope he scaled the bars all the way over. And he has since climbed as high as he could all the way to the top and wedged himself in between the roof of their part/floor of the big boys part of the cage and the middle ramp. (you know where you hook the ramp that allows travel from the bottom half of the DCN to the top half? the ramp is hooked right now so he climbed all the way up and was just chilling on it *while it was hooked*. -.- Scared me to death! I had no idea he was *that* tiny!!!








All the babies together! C:















The little guys eating gerber bananas! haha Quinn *really loves *his bananas he was pushing even Vincent who is easily 3x's his size aside so he could get to it! haha silly little tiny baby! 








I've got way more coming but unfortunately I can only upload 10 pics a post so i'll put the rest in the comments i guess. I'll try to stop giving descriptions so hopefully the rest won't be anywhere near this long. Again I'm sorry for all the rambling!! Please enjoy and comment and stuff like I said I want to shared my joy and my beautiful babies with you guys cause i don't have anyone else to share it with and I'm hoping you guys will understand my joy and reciprocate it. Please?


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Guys I have spent at least 2 hours on this post trying to get everything right so please?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They're so tiny! How old are they?


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Awe they're perfect! I didn't know you're a whovian too. love the name choices


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> Awe they're perfect! I didn't know you're a whovian too. love the name choices


I know aren't they?! That's why I'm kinda frustrated. I expected more people to comment) Yes I am! I love doctor who! I've seen all of new who and even some of the old who. 4 is my favorite old doctor. it's between 10 and 11 for new who though. Can't decide. c: Thank you! I put a lot of thought into it. I still am! I'm not sure if i'll keep them or not yet. (the names! not the rats haha definitely keeping those! xD)


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're all so cute!!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> They're all so cute!!


Thank you very much!! They really are! right now all 3 of them are snuggled up into a size small bird hammock thing. it's pretty cute!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> They're so tiny! How old are they?


Sorry about that nanashi7! Didn't see you there! haha you snuck in!! xD I know!!! They are the size of mice!! xD They are 5.5 weeks old! the little guys.


----------



## shayfoxx (Oct 13, 2014)

Super adorable little ones, doctor who names are hard since it's just regular human names or alien creatures


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

shayfoxx said:


> Super adorable little ones, doctor who names are hard since it's just regular human names or alien creatures


Thank you so much! Yeah it really is! it's frustrating. I'm kind of stuck between Vincent, Percy, or sebastian.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, love the coloring on Quinn, he's super cute.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> Wow, love the coloring on Quinn, he's super cute.


Thank you so much!! Yeah he's super adorable!! So far he's the sweetest one! He's my little buddy!


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

They are all super cute!


----------



## AmyP (Oct 14, 2014)

Super cute!! I like the name Vincent..."Vinny, you dirty rat!!" Come on now....lol. I do believe I will someday have a rat named Vinny!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

kakequinn said:


> They are all super cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

AmyP said:


> Super cute!! I like the name Vincent..."Vinny, you dirty rat!!" Come on now....lol. I do believe I will someday have a rat named Vinny!


Thank you!! I like it too. I might keep it. haha c:


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm dying over here, those little guys are just too cute. And the coloring....sigh.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I know right?! Aren't they?! They are most adorable tiny things i have ever seen!!! Thank you!! I know!!! It's the reason I drove over 3 hours to get them and over 3 hours to bring them home. They are just soo beautiful


----------



## ratatat2 (Oct 27, 2014)

oooh my gosh they are so cute! awww i want to hug them all! i love all their names  if you're still thinking about other doctor who names, i personally like alonzo


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

ratatat2 said:


> oooh my gosh they are so cute! awww i want to hug them all! i love all their names  if you're still thinking about other doctor who names, i personally like alonzo


I know right?! I go through that feeling every time I look at them haha Thanks! C: haha I TOTALLY forgot about Alonzo!!! OH MY GOD!! I'm a horrible person! That should have been one of the first names I thought of especially since 10 is one of my favorite doctors!! Thanks so much!!!! It's definitely going on the 'seriously consider these' list! ha  You're awesome!! Thank you so much!!


----------

